# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 5: Hatred Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes the fifth Heresy-Online Expeditious Stories Competition!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, which works quite conveniently as there are only three stories, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

As a reminder, *the monthly winners will be placed in The Heretic*! 

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Sunday, 4 June 2011*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 6 will be posted (the topic of which has yet to be decided, so send me your ideas!)

Here are the entries for HOES #5:

Bane_of_Kings: Vengeance for the Lost
Gothik: Both Sides of the Coin
ThatOtherGuy: Hatred
GregorEisenhorn: Hatred
Andygorn: Devastation in Prague
Gaius Marius: Blood Ride
Akatsuki13: All That is Left
Svartmetall: Sedition

As a reminder, you do not need to have written a story to vote. Any and all Heretics are more than welcome to check out the stories and cast their votes for their favorites.

Now get voting!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

1st Place - Svartmetall: Sedition, 3pts
2nd Place - Gaius Marius: Blood Ride, 2pts
3rd Place - Akatsuki13: All That is Left, 1pt

Excellent stories this month, folks .


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

3rd place: gothik, Both Sides of the Coin, 1 pt.
2nd place: Svartmetall, Sedition, 2 pts.
AND
1st place: Akatsuki13, All That is Left, 3 pts.

Sorry for not participating- I couldn't find the time somehow.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

3rd place hatred - that other guy - 1pt
2nd place devastation in prague - Andygorn - 2pts
1st place vengeance for the lost - bane of Kings 3pts

everyone did a fantastic job but those three stick in my mind well done all


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

1) Dr. Seuss's Cat in the Hat
2) Pat the Bunny
3) Winnie the Pooh

oh wait, wrong voting thread.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I think all of these entries were very good...all exploring different sides really well and with loads of character (which always scores big point in my esteem); thanks to all for posting.

1st (= 3pts) = Gregor Eisenhorn: "Hatred"
_This gave a real sense of the daemon's energy and the enmity at the centre of it's corruption._

2nd (= 2pts) = Akatsuki13: "All that is left"
_Hatred carried through the ages, obliterating (or at least subsuming) all else...very in keeping with Tomb Kings. _

3rd (=1pt) = Gothik: "Both Sides Of The Coin"
_I enjoyed the really good descriptions and the double-sided story._


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

1st place: Svartmetall, Sedition, 3pts
2nd place: Bane of Kings, Vengeance for the lost, 2pts
3rd Place: Gothik, Both sides of the coin, 1pt 

Good luck to everyone. All good stories.


----------



## GregorEisenhorn (May 19, 2011)

1st place: Devastation in Prague, Andygorn, 3pts
2nd place: Sedition, Svartmetall, 2pts
3rd place: All That is Left, Akatsuki13, 1pt.

Really enjoyed this, looking forward to the next subject.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a couple days left to vote, all! I for one will be cranking through all the stories today/tomorrow and then throwing my two cents in, already got the idea for next month and I think it'll be pretty fun...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a reminder, all people that wrote a story must vote to have their story considered for the winner. I'll be sending out polite PMs tonight for those who have yet to do so


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

1st place: All That is Left, Akatsuki13 (actually mine deserves first because Imz speshuls)
2nd place: Bane of Kings, Vengeance for the lost
3rd place: gothik, Both Sides of the Coin


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Having finally had time to read all the entries (fo lo, it is my birthday and I have the day off ) this how my votes are cast:

1st place: *Bane of Kings* - Vengeance For The Lost
2nd place: *Gothik* - Both Sides Of The Coin
3rd place: *Akatsuki13* - All That Is Left


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

A rather nice bunch of stories this time around. It was hard to narrow it down from the five stories I liked down to three. But I've finally decided.

Third Place: GregorEisenhorn: Hatred 1pt-I liked the perspective from the four aspects of Chaos, expressing their hatred and contempt for the Emperor and the Imperium but I really loved the twisted nursery rhythms.

Second Place: Gothik: Both Sides of the Coin 2pt-The duality of this story was a great, showcasing the mirrored nature of the two opposing warriors.

First Place: Andygorn: Devastation in Praag 3pt-I loved how this story shows how even righteous hatred can lead to damnation. In fact I could actually see that event as part of a much larger than just a short oneshot story. Plus I liked that Andygorn went out of his comfort zone and wrote something different. I always give props to those who do that.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And yet again, I suck at getting things done in a timely manner! Yayyyy Boc... *cough*

Anyways, thanks again to all who participated this month... and, drumroll please...


*First Place:* Akatsuki13 - All that is Left
*Second Place (Tie):* Svartmetall - Sedition and Bane_of_Kings - Vengeance for the Lost

Thanks again to everybody who participated and voted! The thread for HOES 6 should be up... shortly.


----------

